# Losing weight without a gym



## CountryGirl

Hey everyone I'm 23 yrs old 5'2" and about 175lbs. I start school to be an EMT-I / Firefighter in august and I would like to be in better shape by then but I don't have the money for gyms, exercise plans, meal plans etc. So I was wondering the best way to get in the shape I need to be in by august? Any help would be awesome!
Thanks


----------



## MrBrown

Three words:  Eat to Live


----------



## CountryGirl

Eat to live? What's that mean?


----------



## Handsome Robb

You don't need a gym. Body weight exercises like pushups, pull ups, bench dips, jogging, things of that nature.

And eat healthier, you don't need a specialized eating program, search around on the net for diet plans to get yourself started.


----------



## abckidsmom

Its summer, so its cheap:  eat more than 80% fruits and veggies, the more raw the better.  Stay hydrated, and only eat as many calories as you need for life.  Make sure you're getting enough protein if you'll be working out hard, though.

If you aren't already running, check out couch to 5k (search C25K on google)...its a great intro running plan.

Also, if you're serious about the body weight exercises, go to 100pushups.com and follow their plan.  They have setups, too, and when I faithfully push myself on those plans I see a lot of improvement.  A friend made it all the way to 130 pushups not long ago, just by adding more in their pattern.  She's short and light, and totally ripped, though.


----------



## mycrofft

*Common subject, check SEARCH too.*

All of the above is good. If you can't run, walk and walk and walk, get up early to avoid the heat at first or fit around your schedule.
Shifting your diet away from fat and excessive starch/sugar can be done cheaply by _eating less at table _and munching on veggies and drinking tea or juice betwen meals. (Watch the juice, lots of sugar and limited nutrients). You do not need special muscle supplements unless you have metabolic trouble like gastric bypass etc.

Lifting/upper body is neceesary for fire school. Ditto lifting technique and leg strength, you are going to be doing some ladders and stairs with loads. Look it up before you plunge in, and do not burn yourself out. (Watching inmates make "home gyms" from empty bleach bottles and trash bags and water plus running and situps/pull ups, I'm pretty sure it isn't beyond anyone's reach. One gallon water equals 8.33 lbs, you'll need that for fire school too).

Maybe a local high school coach or park coach or someone can help you set a regimen to follow and be your "Jedi Master"?

If you are "punching it", especially at first you will need to rest the muscle groups you are working to allow anabolism to overtake catabolism (e.g., after you use up muscle fiber, your body will replace it with even more, given rest and diet for a day or two).

Keep a little journal, you can check your day's goals as you warm up, then record your accomplishment during your cool down period.

Been there, done that. Good luck.


----------



## ArcticKat

I used to weigh 250lbs.  Then I cut out junky snack foods like chips and popcorn and started walking 7,000 to 10,000 steps a day.  Worked from 10 pushups the first week to 30 within the month, 30 situps to 100.  I've lost 6 inches off my waist and 40 pounds since the new year.  My goal is to reach 200 and stay there.


----------



## abckidsmom

ArcticKat said:


> I used to weigh 250lbs.  Then I cut out junky snack foods like chips and popcorn and started walking 7,000 to 10,000 steps a day.  Worked from 10 pushups the first week to 30 within the month, 30 situps to 100.  I've lost 6 inches off my waist and 40 pounds since the new year.  My goal is to reach 200 and stay there.



Good for you!


----------



## ArcticKat

Thanks mom.  What I like best about it is that I can still eat what I want for regular meals.  I just had to cut out the crap between meals food.


----------



## Too Old To Work

All good advice. You're young, so now is the time when it will be easy to lose weight and teach yourself healthy eating habits. Fresh fruits and vegatables, low carb foods. 

Exercise every day. Get a cheap bike (and a helmet) and ride. It's good exercise and easier on your joints than running is. 30 minutes a day every day to start.


----------



## CountryGirl

Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaEMT

CountryGirl said:


> Thanks!



If you eat a low card diet you will lose about 1/2 pound a day. Low carb doesn't mean you have to eat fatty foods like the old Atkins diet used to push.

Daily I eat:

Breakfast- usually an omlette with GP,Onions,Bacon
Lunch- Some type of green salad with grilled chicken(a big one,salad that is)
Supper- some type of meat, and cooked vegetables,

Lay off of the breads, potatoes, rice, etc. However, don't force yourself to be hungery because that is something that you can't continue as a lifestyle change.Heck, eat some cake every once in a while if you want to.

Here's the beauty about Low Carb, after a week or two you hunger will diminish and you will lose the desire to  snack. If you do get hungery, eat nuts, fruits, or vegetables. Every morning when I wake up, I weigh 1/2 pound less that the day before.


----------



## VirginiaEMT

CountryGirl said:


> Thanks!



If you eat a low card diet you will lose about 1/2 pound a day. Low carb doesn't mean you have to eat fatty foods like the old Atkins diet used to push.

Daily I eat:

Breakfast- usually an omlette with GP,Onions,Bacon
Lunch- Some type of green salad with grilled chicken(a big one,salad that is)
Supper- some type of meat, and cooked vegetables,

Lay off of the breads, potatoes, rice, etc. However, don't force yourself to be hungry because that is something that you can't continue as a lifestyle change. Heck, eat some cake every once in a while if you want to.

Here's the beauty about Low Carb, after a week or two you hunger will diminish and you will lose the desire to  snack. If you do get hungery, eat nuts, fruits, or vegetables. Every morning when I wake up, I weigh 1/2 pound less that the day before.


----------



## Too Old To Work

VirginiaEMT said:


> If you eat a low card diet you will lose about 1/2 pound a day. Low carb doesn't mean you have to eat fatty foods like the old Atkins diet used to push.
> 
> Daily I eat:
> 
> Breakfast- usually an omlette with GP,Onions,Bacon
> Lunch- Some type of green salad with grilled chicken(a big one,salad that is)
> Supper- some type of meat, and cooked vegetables,
> 
> Lay off of the breads, potatoes, rice, etc. However, don't force yourself to be hungry because that is something that you can't continue as a lifestyle change. Heck, eat some cake every once in a while if you want to.
> 
> Here's the beauty about Low Carb, after a week or two you hunger will diminish and you will lose the desire to  snack. If you do get hungery, eat nuts, fruits, or vegetables. Every morning when I wake up, I weigh 1/2 pound less that the day before.



I follow a similar diet, but I eat a bit more in the way of carbs. That's personal choice and like you I've cut out snacks other than nuts, an occasional granola bar (pretty high in carbs), and fresh fruit.

The problem with fad diets is that once you go off them (and you will) you'll put weight on faster than you took it off. That's the problem with "no carb" diets and any of the other rapid weight loss diets. 

Exercise is a great supplement to diet. The typical recommendation is 30 minutes three times a week. I've been trying to do at least 30 minutes per day, usually 45 minutes or more.


----------



## VirginiaEMT

Too Old To Work said:


> I follow a similar diet, but I eat a bit more in the way of carbs. That's personal choice and like you I've cut out snacks other than nuts, an occasional granola bar (pretty high in carbs), and fresh fruit.
> 
> The problem with fad diets is that once you go off them (and you will) you'll put weight on faster than you took it off. That's the problem with "no carb" diets and any of the other rapid weight loss diets.
> 
> Exercise is a great supplement to diet. The typical recommendation is 30 minutes three times a week. I've been trying to do at least 30 minutes per day, usually 45 minutes or more.



I eat more carbs than I used to. I like to hike and fortunately I live 2 miles from the Blue Ridge Parkway and the Skyline Drive. 
Last night I had a craving for banana soft serve ice cream so I ate some but I just don't do it everyday.


----------



## Too Old To Work

VirginiaEMT said:


> I eat more carbs than I used to. I like to hike and fortunately I live 2 miles from the Blue Ridge Parkway and the Skyline Drive.
> Last night I had a craving for banana soft serve ice cream so I ate some but I just don't do it everyday.



You can treat yourself like that once in a while. There are a ton of foods that I like, but I know that they are not that great for me. I'm likely older than you, and as you get older, it gets harder to lose weight. 

Exercise is good.


----------



## Kingsley

There is no need to join a gym in order to lose weight.
You can try exercises and with only exercising can lose as much weight as you want.


----------



## MrBrown

This


----------



## Leanne

What I did for a little while was use Youtube to look up P90x videos to work out to and I did Google searches for the diet/fitness plans. It seemed to work, but it probably would have worked even better if I had stuck with the diet plan. I am definitely stronger.


----------



## Kingsley

Leanne said:


> What I did for a little while was use Youtube to look up P90x videos to work out to and I did Google searches for the diet/fitness plans. It seemed to work, but it probably would have worked even better if I had stuck with the diet plan. I am definitely stronger.



Can you share that video ?


----------



## Aerin-Sol

It's important to have a defined goal. What do you mean by in fire shape? Do you want to look a certain way? Do you need to pass a physical test? Do you want specific physical abilities? Not to put a damper on your enthusiasm, but you can only make so many changes in two months. It's great that you're starting, but don't expect to lose 40 pounds by August. 

It's also important to make physical activity an enjoyable activity. Try to find ways to make it fun -- go dancing, find sports you like, walk/bike/jog with a friend or significant other, etc. 

Try googling "body weight exercises" and trying out different exercises. 

The Couch to 5k & 100 pushups programs are good. 

You can check out the library for exercise DVDs. 

You can get a pull-up bar for $20 on Amazon. You probably can't do pull-ups (don't worry; it took me a long time to be able to) but negative pull-ups are good for working up to them. 

Stumptuous has a handy guide for a cheap at-home gym:
http://www.stumptuous.com/the-basics-of-a-home-gym

It's an awesome site in general for exercise/lifting info for female lifters (I'm assuming you're female based on your username).


----------



## JPINFV

Oh, I like the shovel glove concept.


----------



## daine.scott

Best way to lose weight is enrolling in some activity which involves physical work like dance. You can also keep a check on your calorie intake and do some exercises. You can also do some meditation to improve your concentration and focus; it helps in having good control on your body.


----------



## EMT1222

Some of the best advice I have gotten for living a healthy lifestyle (may be some repeats here, sorry!)

1. Add some quality protein to your diet.  Protein is important because you want to maintain your muscle.  Muscle burns more calories than fat and is also denser so it may weigh more but it takes up less space.  Having muscle is good for you!  Some good sources of protein include lean meats (turkey, chicken, etc.), cottage cheese, Greek Yogurt, nuts (almonds, walnuts, don't severely overdo it as these are very calorie dense also but still good for you! Much better than chips, cookies, etc.), eggs, hummus, fish, if you are on the go a lot (as you will be in EMS) consider throwing some sort of protein bar in your bag.  Try to get protein from real food but if you have to supplement once in a while it's not the end of the world.  Look for a bar with 15-20 g of protein (some have more but the price is high calorie count) and low sugar.

2. Avoid sneaky sources of sugar in your diet.  A lot of people are under the impression that fat makes you fat, but really it's an excess of sugar which can pack on the pounds.  A HUGE source of sugar in people's diets that they don't even realize is what they drink.  Most people know soda isn't the best choice (65 g of sugar in a 20 oz Coke!)  Fruit juices may seem healthy, but really it's just sugar water with 1/10 the nutrients of a real fruit.  Try to drink lots of water, if you need to maybe add some Crystal Light packets to your water for flavor, or try seltzer, adding lemon, I really like Diet Snapple but some people don't like to consume artificial sweeteners.  A lot of manufacturers will make "Low-fat" products (for example, low-fat peanut butter) but to replace the flavor they add sugar, so just keep an eye out for the sugar content in your foods.  

3. If you don't have access to a gym, maybe consider buying an exercise DVD you can do at home.  There are some good ones that cost maybe $12 and then you have them forever and can do them whenever you want!  Especially nice if you have an unusual work schedule (overnights..)  I don't have a car so I actually end up walking to the grocery store a lot.  This is good because a) it's about a 3 mile walk round trip and you add some weight carrying groceries and b) I can't bring back a huge amount of food.  This might not be realistic for you if you are shopping for more than just yourself.  But you can still walk places if you want!

The final word I can say is that in the world of weight loss, diet is key.  You can exercise all you want, but if your diet is lousy you will have a hard time losing weight and getting healthy.  Try to eat lots of vegetables (I like spinach because when you cook it, it becomes this tiny little portion but you are eating like 4 cups of leaves) and mostly be prepared.  There have been lots of times I've assumed I won't need to eat and then I'll get 3 calls, be starving and just eat whatever is there (pizza...cookies...things that 6 foot 200 pound cops can eat...) instead of being able to munch on nuts or fruit or something healthy.  

Sorry for the long reply!  Feel free to PM me if you want to talk more.


----------



## Underoath87

Eating clean really isn't complicated.  And luckily for us, the poorer you are, the easier it is (assuming you stick to the plan).

Next time you go grocery shopping, stock up on nothing but a lean protein source (the family packs of chicken breasts), a pure complex carbohydrate (bags of brown rice), and some fruits and vegetables (I get the frozen bags of chopped broccoli and cauliflower).

Just roast all the chicken breasts in the oven (you can season them, but don't anything with calories), and cook up a pot of brown rice and another of the mixed veggies.  Now just load all this into tubs or whatever and put them in the fridge.

Just microwave yourself a plate of this stuff 3-4 times daily and you should be GTG.  And it would certainly help to regulate your serving sizes based on your macronutrient needs.
Yeah, its boring as hell, but daily eating shouldn't be exciting.  Particularly good tasting food only encourages you to eat more of it.  This way you know you're only eating what your body demands.

This is the sort of food that humans were meant to eat.  Nothing processed, and you don't have to cut out any particular macronutrient, so you don't get any weird cravings.


----------



## 94H

Its summer time, so if you dont need to use your car dont. 

Ditto on the getting a bike, I got mine 8 years ago and its still going strong. I bike to work and class. I use my car very infrequently. I dont weigh myself (dont have a scale) but I can see and feel a difference. 

If you cant make the whole trip on the first try then work up to it or set time aside for exercise. For me the best part about jogging or biking is that it isnt like a gym where you can stop anytime. You need to eventually get back to home base.


----------



## Sandog

You can't drive a car 2 miles and expect the gas tank to be empty. To lose weight, you need to burn more calories than you consume. I lost 40 pounds, but it took me about 5 months and a lot of activity. To think you can get in shape in such a short time is setting yourself up for failure, its not gonna happen. Set realistic goals that you can meet. Eat healthy, avoid the just because snacks, and burn calories. I follow the Firefit program.
http://www.fs.fed.us/fire/safety/council/newsletters/march2010/march10.html

Word of advice. Before undertaking any physical fitness program, it is a good idea to consult a doctor.


----------



## nomofica

Not-so-real answers:

You can get hit by a car while on the job and spend 6 months recovering before you can really do anything (I lost 40 pounds :glare: ), though I don't really recommend that one at all. 

Another way would be to starve yourself or induce vomiting (again, neither of which I recommend). 

Real answer: Run/jog/walk, eat healthy, do crunches/pushups/other exercises using only you and the ground. Nobody _needs_ a gym to lose weight and stay healthy.


----------



## Patrick Smith

I suggest you see the Weston A Price Foundation or Robb Wolf.com. Another great one is Marks Daily Apple. 

I've been eating like these people suggest for the past six months and it's working great. ^_^


----------



## br10

Go run, cheap and easy...


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7

caloric intake vs caloric expenditure.  no one on this forum can give you the will power to affect either you eating habits or your exercise routines.

but it aint' rocket science


----------



## Manic_Wombat

This is a really interesting thread, I think I'm going to try the couch to 5k and the 100 pushups. Thanks for the links!


----------



## usafmedic45

Eat less, walk everywhere.


----------



## LucidResq

Here's another big one- stop drinking. I gained 15 pounds in about 6 months in part because I turned 21 and really started enjoying the Mojitos. Lost almost all of it since I started taking a med I can't drink on. Alcohol is chock full of empty calories and sugar and adds up before you know it.

Sent from my telefono


----------



## Hunter

Manic_Wombat said:


> This is a really interesting thread, I think I'm going to try the couch to 5k and the 100 pushups. Thanks for the links!


 
Me too. I'm at 260lb and I'd like to get down to about 200 in the 6 months I have before I start Fire School.


----------



## abckidsmom

LucidResq said:


> Here's another big one- stop drinking. I gained 15 pounds in about 6 months in part because I turned 21 and really started enjoying the Mojitos. Lost almost all of it since I started taking a med I can't drink on. Alcohol is chock full of empty calories and sugar and adds up before you know it.
> 
> Sent from my telefono



Definitely.  I do not drink calories at all, except for my recovery drink after a workout.  Very occasionally, I drink milk, but I mostly get that nutrition elsewhere.


----------



## medic417

So is everyone trying to avoid needing one of these?

http://www.cbs7.com/news/details.asp?ID=28283


----------



## Hunter

medic417 said:


> So is everyone trying to avoid needing one of these?
> 
> http://www.cbs7.com/news/details.asp?ID=28283



A supervisor of mine who used to be obese said to us once, "The bigger you are the smaller your world becomes, the less you wanna socialize, less you wanna work, eventually you become so disgusted with yourself you wont even go outside, and one day you look in the mirror and you don't even know how you got to be that size." 

=\ So I've learned to somewhat simpathise with severely obese patients... just a thought.


----------



## TraprMike

I BOUGHT A  $50 bike this spring and just riding that along the bike trail and limiting junk food i lost 20 lbs so far. and that's not doing hardly anything special.


----------



## usafmedic45

abckidsmom said:


> Definitely.  I do not drink calories at all, except for my recovery drink after a workout.  Very occasionally, I drink milk, but I mostly get that nutrition elsewhere.



Giggity.


----------



## mcdonl

LucidResq said:


> Here's another big one- stop drinking. I gained 15 pounds in about 6 months in part because I turned 21 and really started enjoying the Mojitos. Lost almost all of it since I started taking a med I can't drink on. Alcohol is chock full of empty calories and sugar and adds up before you know it.
> 
> Sent from my telefono



Yeah, cut out soda too... thats a big one. (Thats what she said...dammit... I cant NOT type it....)


----------



## Daniel2002

If you can't afford to go to a gym, you can do so in the house.  There is 
weight lifting routine that you can do to loss weight. Also take care of your diet.


----------



## Patrick Smith

Yeah, you don't have to train in a gym. You could buy a weight set, make your own weight set, or just use gymnastic style bodyweight routines (which are GREAT). You might want to check out Coach Sommers's website (http://www.gymnasticbodies.com/forum/). He's a national gymnastic coach and has a fantastic approach to strength and fitness training.


----------



## DESERTDOC

This is an easy path to follow:  Nothing refined by man, or out of a box, no white bread, no sugar of any kind.  Canned or frozen veggies or fruits are ok, but fresh is better.  If you eat carbs, long chain only, brown wild rice over Uncle Ben's instant.  Eat protiens first, then veggies or fruits, then carbs.  Use fats sparingly.  Lift some moderate weights and go nuts swimming.  Alternate days of weights and swimming.

Portion control.  Eat about 1.5 cups of food about 5-6 times a day.  This is were people in the US FAIL.  We are piglets when it comes to portion sizes.

All that said, one of my favorite meals is a large double pepperoni and salami pie from Luigis's or Zelda's.

The above is a generalization, not meant to be used as a health plan.  A patient/provider relationship does not exist.


----------



## Shelley Watson

Without going to gym, losing weight is possible. Only a successful weight loss program is necessary. It should include both nutrition and exercise. Exercise should be simple which will help you losing weight safely and in a healthy manner.


----------



## Uma1010

My buddy i think you have to do yoga .This is best in the whole world to fit our body................ You have to try for natural products like lemon juice , silica ,  with a lot of exercise...............


----------



## Handsome Robb

caloric intake vs caloric expense. simple math. intake<expense, your body is gonna get energy from somewhere, usually fat cells. burning fat cells = lower body fat percentage.


----------



## Iodine

Pick up the pocket army PT guide. It's mostly pre-basic training, but it has a TON of good stuff in it. 

Building up to regular running and using your body for resistance training. It's worth a look. 

I lost the link, but you should be able to Google it. It's a free download as I recall.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Uma1010

To reduce weight we should have to yoga, exercise and other hand with a proper diet. Sometimes we take fast food that contains toxins that may cause of fat , so we have to flushed out these toxins by using silica or lemon juice etc.


----------



## JPINFV

Uma1010 said:


> To reduce weight we should have to yoga, exercise and other hand with a proper diet. Sometimes we take fast food that contains toxins that may cause of fat , so we have to flushed out these toxins by using silica or lemon juice etc.




[not.sure.if.serious.jpg]


----------



## TCastig82

If you can get a hold of the entire program, either borrow it from someone, download it from one of those bit torrent sites or buy it. I highly recommend it. It truely is a game changer.  Physically and mentally.  I have been doing it routinely for almost 2 years.  The second version is coming out in Dec, I can't wait. Here is the website "beachbody.com", don't get scared by all the hype it really is worth it. Actually any of the workouts, Insanity is well named! A lot of cardio and plyometrics, and all the programs are great for women as well! Good luck!


----------



## usafmedic45

JPINFV said:


> [not.sure.if.serious.jpg]



Most likely, the answer is a frightening 'yes'.  LOL


----------



## Sasha

I love when people talk about every day crap that contains toxins. Ive eaten fast food mostof my 23 years i must be exceedingly toxic :-D

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray

TCastig82 said:


> If you can get a hold of the entire program, either borrow it from someone, download it from one of those bit torrent sites or buy it. I highly recommend it. It truely is a game changer.  Physically and mentally.  I have been doing it routinely for almost 2 years.  The second version is coming out in Dec, I can't wait. Here is the website "beachbody.com", don't get scared by all the hype it really is worth it. Actually any of the workouts, Insanity is well named! A lot of cardio and plyometrics, and all the programs are great for women as well! Good luck!



Actually buying it would work wonders to be a responsible citizen. How about if you worked hard on a car and I stole it? It's the same thing. Also the paperwork and guides that are printed are great.


----------



## medic417

Sasha said:


> I love when people talk about every day crap that contains toxins. Ive eaten fast food mostof my 23 years i must be exceedingly toxic :-D
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Well it could explain a few things.:rofl:


h34r:


----------



## tommyG

Walk Walk Walk.  Besides making time for walking, fit it in to your normal schedule:  Once your shopping cart is full, then walk a few laps around the inside of a store. In parking lots, park far from your destination. Any place that you go, walk around for a little bit at your destination.  Good luck!


----------



## cpsauthority

Good luck to you!


----------



## epipusher

An excellent way to lose weight without hitting the gym is adipex(phentermine). Ask your doc about it. I took it for 90 days and lost 70 lbs. Albeit, I was doing some moderate exercise during those 3 months, but the majority of it was from the medication. Just do your research on it. My doc required 2 physicals and 3 rounds of blood work prior to getting a prescription. Just recently hit a year of keeping it off as well.


----------



## DT4EMS

NVRob said:


> You don't need a gym. Body weight exercises like pushups, pull ups, bench dips, jogging, things of that nature.
> 
> And eat healthier, you don't need a specialized eating program, search around on the net for diet plans to get yourself started.



Very good advice. 

Working at a "base" where you work 24 hour shifts, the diet and exercise part are pretty easy. 

I had a surgery back in December and put on a lot of extra weight. I cleaned up my diet and lost 24 lbs in two months simply by changing my diet.

No sodas, no extra sugar. I use honey in my coffee.

Salad using baby spinach as the leafy portion, then a olive oil based dressing.

Then mostly body weight exercises while at the base. I throw in a little dumbbell and band work to mix it up a little.

At 42 years old I dropped from a 36 inch waist to a 32 in less than 2 months.

Here is a pic where you can see my face and the size of the belly (charity "Dancing with the Stars) just after my surgery.........

http://www.dt4ems.com/gallery/album...0184862069535_699254534_8863797_4111796_n.JPG


And this one is after using just what I said........*Warning* Shirtless image....The pic was taken because some in my "circle" were really ribbingme about my belly and how out of shape I had gotten. Now I got the last laugh 

http://www.dt4ems.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/photo_28529.JPG

So, cleaning up the diet and doing a little exercising makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## EMSANTHEM

Listen :

If Man Makes It Do'nt Eat it !
Water Only to drink.
Eat lots of fresh fruit there low in cals plus have lots antiox.
Milk is the best protein out there. 
NO SODA!!!!!
Tuna, chicken,fish lean cuts of meat. 
EAT BREAKFEST!

As for workouts use moves that use your own bodyweight 
ex. running, jogging,walking,pullups,pushups,jumping jacks, streching,
walking up stairs, SQUATS get your hips straight 180 degrees.


----------



## STXmedic

EMSANTHEM said:


> Listen :
> 
> 
> Water Only to drink.
> 
> Milk is the best protein out there.



Freeze it?


----------



## EMSANTHEM

what do you mean? she asked what to do to get healthy i said she should only drink water but if she wants good protein milk is the best out there


----------



## Underoath87

EMSANTHEM said:


> what do you mean? she asked what to do to get healthy i said she should only drink water but *if she wants good protein milk is the best out there*



Hardly.
Any meat has better amino acid profile.  And many adults cannot properly digest lactose, so they either get diarrhea or just bloat when they drink milk.
Milk protein is just nice because it is cheap and easy to consume (because you drink it).


----------



## slb862

Years ago I found my weight had creeped up on me (204lb).  (so did my age).
I had trouble bending over to tie my shoes.  That did it.  I found it in my heart and mind I needed to make adjustments to my daily food intake and living.  So, what I did was:  Stopped all carbonated drinks, changed to water or flavored water (Chrystal Lite).  As for food intake, I allowed myself only 1 helping (one plate) of food, a meal. (not heaping either) Also, instead of 4 cookies, I only ate 2 cookies. And started walking, everyday.  Started out slow, moved up to 2.5 miles a day.  (plus the dog loved it).  Stuck to that and in 4 months I lost 40 lbs.  AND I could bend over to tie my shoes.
This really isn't a diet (I don't like that word), but it helped me lose some weight.  I also was able to enjoy the foods that I like, just in moderation.  I still find myself refusing a soda now, and drinking Iced tea or something without carbonation.
The key here is MODERATION.  I do like Mr. Browns suggestion: Eat to Live.  At least, it is a good read.  Good Luck and enjoy life.


----------



## ktcan

slb862 said:


> So, what I did was:  Stopped all carbonated drinks, changed to water or flavored water (Chrystal Lite).



Dude, this changed my life. You wouldn't even believe how much better I felt when I broke my dependency on soda.


----------



## Carolyn Ross

Running reduces calories fastest and easily.


----------



## Dudley

Hi CountryGirl,
some effective tips for you to lose weight.
Do start exercise, sport or some physical activity. Break your meals in 5 small meals and prefer raw food over processed food. Increase water intake, drink green tea regularly and avoid beverages, soda and even diet soda.


----------



## coledexter1920

I will suggest you which I got advice from my forum friend. There is only one way is eat less, walk more, running and have a baby diet.


----------



## Feliks

Running is the best exercises because it helps you burn the calories,
Walking, Sprinting and adding hills or an incline can burn 180 calories in 30 minutes,
Bicycling and Swimming of 30 minutes can burn 400 to 500 calories.....


----------



## Aidey

Calories burned is dependent on weight and fitness level. Someone who is very overweight will burn more calories than someone who is 100lbs less. In order to burn that many calories in 30 minutes of swimming or biking someone must be working very hard, or be very overweight.


----------



## Chan

Feliks said:


> Running is the best exercises because it helps you burn the calories,
> Walking, Sprinting and adding hills or an incline can burn 180 calories in 30 minutes,
> Bicycling and Swimming of 30 minutes can burn 400 to 500 calories.....



Swimming is the best cardio workout you can do since it's so low impact and a complete body workout. But it's a little difficult to swim in the winter unless you have access to a heated pool which basically requires you to have a gym membership. 

If cost is an issue, check out your local community college. Sign up for a PE class that costs maybe a unit or even half a unit ($40 per unit here in CA) and you get full access to the gym for the semester. Repeat as necessary every semester.

But most importantly its your diet like everyone else here has said that you have to be concerned with. It's probably 90% diet and 10% workout out. You can get by doing just wall squats, pushups, and situps. You'll have a nice toned body doing just those 3 things. I mean it's no P90x body but it's still good for the beach.


----------



## abckidsmom

Aidey said:


> Calories burned is dependent on weight and fitness level. Someone who is very overweight will burn more calories than someone who is 100lbs less. In order to burn that many calories in 30 minutes of swimming or biking someone must be working very hard, or be very overweight.



I have low, medium and high intensity workouts on my planner. When it's a high intensity day, the treadmill says I burn 500 calories in 45 minutes. Today was a low day and I burned 200 in 20 minutes. I'm not small, but I'm not that fat either. It all depends...


----------



## Anjel

slb862 said:


> Years ago I found my weight had creeped up on me (204lb).  (so did my age).
> I had trouble bending over to tie my shoes.  That did it.  I found it in my heart and mind I needed to make adjustments to my daily food intake and living.  So, what I did was:  Stopped all carbonated drinks, changed to water or flavored water (Chrystal Lite).  As for food intake, I allowed myself only 1 helping (one plate) of food, a meal. (not heaping either) Also, instead of 4 cookies, I only ate 2 cookies. And started walking, everyday.  Started out slow, moved up to 2.5 miles a day.  (plus the dog loved it).  Stuck to that and in 4 months I lost 40 lbs.  AND I could bend over to tie my shoes.
> This really isn't a diet (I don't like that word), but it helped me lose some weight.  I also was able to enjoy the foods that I like, just in moderation.  I still find myself refusing a soda now, and drinking Iced tea or something without carbonation.
> The key here is MODERATION.  I do like Mr. Browns suggestion: Eat to Live.  At least, it is a good read.  Good Luck and enjoy life.



I'm def going to do this. 

I drink way too much pop. And I just got a puppy, so should work out great.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aidey

abckidsmom said:


> I have low, medium and high intensity workouts on my planner. When it's a high intensity day, the treadmill says I burn 500 calories in 45 minutes. Today was a low day and I burned 200 in 20 minutes. I'm not small, but I'm not that fat either. It all depends...



The built in counters on machines are are notoriously wonky. I know a couple of people who have the Bodyfit counters, which I trust more than a treadmill counter. For them to burn 10 calories a minute they have to be working HARD. Like pouring sweat, gasping for breath, HR near max hard.


----------



## cm4130

stop eating sugar/carbs


----------



## STXmedic

cm4130 said:


> stop eating sugar/carbs



I thought those were pretty necessary for life... :unsure:


----------



## cm4130

No. Neither sugar nor carbs are NECESSARY for LIFE. There is barely any real "need" nutritionally for sugar (unless you count hypoglycemia), and the "need" for carbohydrates is debatable at best.


----------



## STXmedic

So oxphos can sustain all bodily ATP demands then? Was unaware... I apologize for my ignorance.


----------



## cm4130

Whoops- what I meant was carbs in their common vessels of delivery- flour, corn, wheat, processed foods, etc.


----------



## STXmedic

cm4130 said:


> Whoops- what I meant was carbs in their common vessels of delivery- flour, corn, wheat, processed foods, etc.



I figured; I was initially being facetious


----------



## Aidey

Your body can live without carbs if necessary. It has the ability to break down protein and fat into all of the substances needed by the body. Ketosis is the result of the body burning fat because of a lack of glycogen. 

It seriously isn't necessary to lose weight. You can eat carbs and still lose weight if your overall calorie intake is lower than the number of calories burned per day. There is definitely data showing that a diet high in refined carbs isn't good for you, but there is something called moderation people can learn to practice.


----------



## thomasmite996

Weight can be loss at home easily.
You have to do some exercise at home like running, swimming, push-pus, set up. These exercises are the best to reduce weight quickly.
Use less protein and fat foods items.
Deny all the cholesterol and high protein foods items


----------



## Underoath87

thomasmite996 said:


> Weight can be loss at home easily.
> You have to do some exercise at home like running, swimming, push-pus, set up. These exercises are the best to reduce weight quickly.
> *Use less protein and fat foods items.
> Deny all the cholesterol and high protein foods items*



This is...probably the worst dietary advice I've ever seen.  
If you cut out protein (which is a terrible idea) and fats, then you are left with carbs and ethanol as your macro choices.  Are you really suggesting that carbs and alcohol are the cornerstone of a good cutting diet?


----------



## Vetitas86

Sounds like a good diet to me lol

I'm kidding. I'm kidding.


----------



## Aidey

That isn't just bad advice it could be very very dangerous to your health. Fat and protein are essential to the body's ability function and without them homeostasis can break down to the point that death occurs. Your body can not get all of the nutrients and amino acids it needs without fat and protein. It is down right stupid to cut them both completely from your diet.


----------



## homingmissile

I always say that the goal should be to "get fit not thin". Watching the numbers go down only means so much.


----------



## Vetitas86

That's my thing. Not looking to get super skinny, just in shape. Been starting my old running routine and supplementing with weights soonish. 

Beyond that, portion control is the best idea I've heard, other than staying away from outright unhealthy food.


----------



## movimini

Another important part about your diet is to limit the portion size of what you are eating. Many people think that one portion is much more than what it actually is. Also, eating smaller meals throughout the day is better than eating 3 larger meals.


----------

